# Hypnotherapy Subject at Functional Symposium



## mxz583 (Mar 19, 2000)

Hi This is also posted on IBS Self Help forum. Hypnotherapy:Its Effect on The Symptomatology and Patho-Physiology of Functional Gastrointestinal DisordersBy Dr. Lesley A Houghton,PhD,Lecturer in Medicine and Physiological Sciences, and Manager of GI Physiological Services, University of South Manchester, in the United Kingdom.Dr.Houghton talked about a number of studies that have confirmed that Hypnotherapy helps with bodily pains, backaches, urinary urgency and the quality of life. Hypnotherapy is very effective at improving the symptoms of ibs, such as pain, bloating and abnormal bowel habits. The Doctor also said studies show that patients who are very anxious and/or depressed seem to do just as well as those patients who are not. The effects of hypnotherapy on ibs leads to a reduction in the use of medication and patients didn't miss as much work as patients with out hypnotherapy. Patients in the study that had hypnotherapy were still better after eighteen months compared to patients without having hypnotherapy. Hypnotherapy in a recent study shows that it works to reduce rectal sensitivity in ibs patients. Anyone with a question please feel free to ask Eric or myself.Tim


----------



## mxz583 (Mar 19, 2000)

My answer to BQ on ibs forum.Dr.Houghton said about 80% of the patients that had hypnotherapy were still in remission after eighteen months. Patients with functional dyspepsia in which hypnotherapy was compared with either H2 blocker or supportive therapy, those treated with hypnotherapy continued to improve post therapy and didn't require antacids medication. The other two groups needed antacids. Dr.Houghton study references are mostly from the years 1997 to 2000. They are planning studies to identify the brain regions involved in improvements seen in patients helped by hypnotherapy. Females with ibs of any bowel habits did just as well with hypnotherapy. I asked her about males with ibs and she said very few studies have been done on males. She said hypnotherapy studies were mostly done in women centers.Tim


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Tim, thanks for posting this here, highly apppreciated.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com[This message has been edited by eric (edited 04-09-2001).]


----------

